# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Nese nuk do ta quanim sexologji(brutal)ta themi erotologji?

## augusta b

Nuk pelqehet te hapim tema per qejfin tone,por perderisa diskutimet qe do te beheshin per lidhjet erotike nuk jane te nivelit tone,per kete po hap nje teme te re"erotologjine"!

Ketu do te flasim per dashurine,perzierjen e shpirtrave,pertej taboo dhe mendjengushtesive...hapur dhe guximshem!

Sa per ata qe nuk mund te shkulen nga ideja e sexit te thate,le te mos na lexojne,sepse,sigurisht,te lexoje dikush ato qe do te themi,duhet te kete........guxim..........

Dashuria pra!Veprimi me hyjnor dhe njekohesisht me i keqkuptuari,me i censuruari neper shekuj!

Flasim per dashurine erotike.C'eshte pra erotizmi???????????? 

Kush mund te beje dashuri?????

Kush jane frytet e nje cikli te plotesuar dashurie?Deri ku mund te arrije dikush ne dashuri?

Cfare duhet te dije dikush me qellim qe te behet i dashur apo e dashur?

Cili eshte roli i feminitetit dhe i burrerise?

Cfare jane ciftet erotike,apo treshet,apo .....dashuria ne grup?Cila eshte vlera e nje bashkimi erotik,ne cdo rast?

Keto.......dhe shume te tjera,ne kete teme.Dhe kush interesohet,eshte i mirepritur!

----------


## morrison

O fedra me gjithe respektin e nje forumisti do te keshilloja te informoheshe me pare se cdo te thote Dashuri, erotizem dhe sex, qe te 3 kane kuptime te ndryshme dhe te percaktuar, pavarsisht se kane te bejne me kontaktin apo lidhjen mes 2 njerzve. Je nxituar pak me titulin e temes. Tjeter gje sexi dhe tjeter erosi. Eshte si te thuash shishja me goten.

----------


## augusta b

> O fedra me gjithe respektin e nje forumisti do te keshilloja te informoheshe me pare se cdo te thote Dashuri, erotizem dhe sex, qe te 3 kane kuptime te ndryshme dhe te percaktuar, pavarsisht se kane te bejne me kontaktin apo lidhjen mes 2 njerzve. Je nxituar pak me titulin e temes. Tjeter gje sexi dhe tjeter erosi. Eshte si te thuash shishja me goten.


Pa na i shtjello ti me mire.Qe ta kuptoj dhe une ku pikerisht e sheh ti diferencen.

----------


## morrison

Fedra sinqerish eshte pak i gjat shtjellimi dhe me duhet te fle gjume tani. Mbase nje here tjeter kur te kem oreks mund ta shpjegoj, por mund ta kerkosh ne wikipedia me fjalet sex, eros (qe eshte pasioni ne dashuri), dhe love (dashuria). Ky eshte trekendeshi i dashurise nese e ke degjuar. Nese ekzistojne te treja atehere dashuria (lidhja) midis 2 personave eshte perfecte. Replikova duke dashur te te keshilloja, pa tendeca te keqija, ofendimi apo tallje....

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Flasim per dashurine erotike.C'eshte pra erotizmi???????????? 

Dashuria erotike: Buda ka thene : e vetmja qe te con ne nje udhetim pergjate ylberit...te ben te shohesh mrekullite e fshehta te botes vetem me nje hap-mbyllje sysh. Qe ben te shkrihen rete me nxehtesine qe leshojne trupat e ciftit ... qe ben te dridhen kontinentet e zhdukura nen uje.

Kush mund te beje dashuri????? 

Vetem ai qe e di se cdo te thote te besh dashuri...jo ai qe mendon se penetrimi eshte gjithcka ci perket dashurise.Ata qe si thone femres nje makine riprodhimi..por trupit njerezor te cfardolloj seksi nje makine qe mund te prodhoje dashuri deri ne qiellin e 9.

Kush jane frytet e nje cikli te plotesuar dashurie?Deri ku mund te arrije dikush ne dashuri?

Cikli i plotesuar eshte rrethi qe fillon nga ndjenja e shpirtit dhe mbaron po aty..ne ndjenjen e shpirtit...pa u shkeputur as nje cast.
Deri ku mund te arrije dikush ?? Disa duan ta quajne Nirvana ... Disa te tjere extaz...disa te tjere disa e quajne mrekulli e disa..orgazem ! Por gjithsecili e jeton ne nje menyre ndryshe...per te gjith ka nje vend ndryshe ku ne shkojme ! 
Ajo eshte dicka personale qe arrihet vetem nqs veme ne shfrytezim gjith shpirtin e mendjen tone ! Do ta quaja nje lloj big bang te tipit perplasje materie-antimaterie ... perplasje shpirt-mendje !

Cfare duhet te dije dikush me qellim qe te behet i dashur apo e dashur?

Duhet te dije te shfrytezoj ndjenjat...e ti ndjeke ato...jo vetem instiktin brutal.

Cili eshte roli i feminitetit dhe i burrerise?

Ne dashuri jane role te pacaktuara....trupat behen 1-sh ...mendja behet 1-sh ..nuk ka me emra nuk ka me moshe...nuk ka me dallime gjinore...nuk ka me jete te ndara...thjesht ai moment jetohet si nje trup i vetem...me nje te kaluar...me nje te ardhme dhe me nje te tashme. Nuk ka paragjykime...nuk ka komplexe nuk ka ndjenja te keqia...ka vetem intimitet.Vetem kshu mund te arrihet pika me e larte e jetes.

Cfare jane ciftet erotike,apo treshet,apo .....dashuria ne grup?Cila eshte vlera e nje bashkimi erotik,ne cdo rast?

[COLOR="Red"]Dashuria ne grup? me pak Fjale Orgjia ( brutalisht kete emer i kane vene ) !
Mendoj se eshte thjesht per te fituar njohuri te reja...per te bere dicka qe te nxitesh afrodisiaket brenda trupit tend...te shperthesh hormonet sa me pare...te provosh dicka qe nuk e ke provuar. 
Do thoja qe eshte nje tip manjaklliku...! Shpesh eshte rit i sekteve sekrete...qe u japin trupin njeri tjetrit me qellimin qe te bashkohen si me trup ashtu dhe me ndjenje...po nuk e di si mund te bashkohesh me 2-3-4 veta pernjeheresh si me trup ashtu dhe me ndjenja. Prandaj e quaj tip perversiteti

----------


## Izadora

*1)Dashuria*
lidhje e brendshme midis dy personave edhe pa erotiken dhe seksualitetin qe mund te eksistoj ndermjet tyre
shpirti emocional si mund ta quash ndryshe
*2)erotik*
vjen nga greqishtja *eros*
deshira shpirtrore qe e ndahn deri diku nga dashuia dhe seksi
shpesh fjala erotik ngaterrohet me pornografi
fantasi
*3)seks*
 lat. sexus mardhenje fizike mes dy ose me sheme partneresh dhe ne raste te vecanta masturbim
*4)kush mund te bej dashuri?* c'do gjalles
5)Cfare duhet te dije dikush me qellim qe te behet i dashur apo e dashur?
cikli eshte i programuar
dashuri - Erotik - Seks n.q.s. prishet njera hallk e zinxhirit prishet ritmi

mund ta zgjerojme temen po te duash

----------


## J@mes

*Shkruar nga salihaj*

“Modestia është veçoria më e mirë e njeriut”. Me pëlqej pyetja e hapur si pyetje modeste dhe e qëlluar. Por, edhe fjalia popullore “fol e mbushma mendjen” më është plotësuar me shkrimin e LlaCiPaci-t. Uroi që kjo temë të jap rezultatin e merituar.

----------


## J@mes

*Shkruar nga KING_SNAKE*

shqisat tona perfshire dhe te gjashten(paranormalen) jane dritaret e shpirtit,kur shqisat te gjitha perfshihen tek sexi intensivisht do provojme nje eksperience mistike,hyjnore,ate vdekjen e vogel te trurit,qiellin e shtate,parajsen,quajeni si te doni...shum pak veta e arrijne,dhe une nuk e kam fjalen thjesht nje kenaqsi te thjeshte.


open your mind....dashuria,sexi duhet shijuar ne liri,jashte tabuve,por dhe te arrihet harmonia perfekte duhet kuptuar me imtesi ca i pelqen partnerit,dhe nese behet nga te dy ne menyre reciproke,me te njejten ritem, force,pasion,suksesi i garantuar.

----------


## J@mes

*Shkruar nga salihaj*

Ashtu kërkoi, kjo që thuani Ju është e vërtetë, sepse akti seksual është vepër e të dy partnerëve. Nëse të dy pjesëmarrësit kanë njohuri të mjaftuar, harmoni dhe marrëveshje në mes veti, kënaqësia seksuale ka me qenë ajo që thani Ju harmoni prefektë e që është faktori kyç që kërkohet në këtë rast. Akti seksual perfektë, nuk është thjeshtë akt seksual shprehimisht akut, por është kronik. Nëse arrihet harmonia e kënaqshme mes mashkullit dhe femrës, besoni se ajo harmoni është gurthemeli i pa mposhtur i harmonisë bashkëshortore. Ju përshëndes!

----------


## Intense-girl

Erotologjia?!  HAHAHAHAHAHHA,po cfare te keqe kishte sexologjia?! Apo kemi turp gjojaaaa?

uhhhh sa kam qeshur!

----------


## Pratolini

> Erotologjia?!  HAHAHAHAHAHHA,po cfare te keqe kishte sexologjia?! Apo kemi turp gjojaaaa?
> 
> uhhhh sa kam qeshur!


Avash mi ti se te rane dhembet  :ngerdheshje: 
Turp tek Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologjia nuk ka, por nuk jane e njejta gje. 
Lexo postimin nr 2 nga Morrison sepse ai e ka shprehur qarte.

----------


## Intense-girl

> Avash mi ti se te rane dhembet 
> Turp tek Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologjia nuk ka, por nuk jane e njejta gje. 
> Lexo postimin nr 2 nga Morrison sepse ai e ka shprehur qarte.


Po ku lexove ti qe jane e njejta gje,te pakten ne postimin tim?! Epo keshtu eshte kur merresh me dhembet e te tjereve,e nuk shikon te tuat :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## --Anabel--

Nuk do ta ndryshoja termin 'sexologji'..Shume mire mund te kuptohemi me termat sex, eros e dashuri.
Interesante mu duk 'dashuria ne grup'..Perversitet ne dukje por ka ndihmuar cifte ne rigjetjen e pasionit jo te shuar por 'te ftohur'.

----------


## Pratolini

Tani ti Anabel ( se paske dhe pseudonim shume te bukur francez  :buzeqeshje:  ) sikur po i ngaterron pak gjerat me duket :
Nga njera ane pretendon se mund te merremi vesh me njeri tjetrin edhe me termat sexologji apo dashuri, nga ana tjeter vetecensurohesh duke shkruar 'dashuri ne grup'. Apo mos mendon vertete se mund te kete dashuri ne grup ??!!

----------


## Darius

> Nuk do ta ndryshoja termin 'sexologji'..Shume mire mund te kuptohemi me termat sex, eros e dashuri.
> Interesante mu duk 'dashuria ne grup'..*Perversitet ne dukje por ka ndihmuar cifte ne rigjetjen e pasionit jo te shuar por 'te ftohur*'.


...................

----------


## --Anabel--

Ndoshta duhet te shpjegohesha me qarte.
Se cfare eshte dashuria erotike eshte shpjeguar sh mire nga anetaret e tjere. Madje ishin pergjigje te pritshme. 
Por hodha nje ide(qe i perket nje tjeter teme) mbi 'dashurine ne grup'(e vendosur mes thonjezave per shkak se iu referova shkrimit te temes). 
Nuk mendoj se ekziston dashuri ne nje marredhenie seksuale mes me shume se 2 personave, por sot marredhenie te tilla nuk shihen me si perverse apo tabu. Por kjo do ti perkiste nje 
teme tjeter... 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arben76

> Erotologjia?!  HAHAHAHAHAHHA,po cfare te keqe kishte sexologjia?! Apo kemi turp gjojaaaa?
> 
> uhhhh sa kam qeshur!


 :buzeqeshje: 
ke te drejte moj vajze, 
nuk ka asgje te turpshme te themi seksologjia.

----------

